# Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !



## ToxicToolz (29. August 2010)

Das Angeln ohne die dafür erforderlichen Scheine ist allein schon nen starkes Stück, aber dann noch dat Kontrollorgan der WAPO angreifen ist echt der Oberhammer.

Aber lest selbst ....
_
Ein Angler, der von der Polizei in Köpenick beim Wildern erwischt worden  ist, hat einen Polizisten angegriffen und verletzt. Die Streife der  Wasserschutzpolizei hatte den 25-Jährigen und einen weiteren Mann am  Donnerstag am Seddinsee beim illegalen Angeln überrascht.

Die  Beamten waren gegen 11.40 Uhr in der Nähe einer Ferienanlage in  Schmöckwitz auf zwei Männer aufmerksam geworden, die von einem Steg aus  angelten. Bei der Überprüfung stellten sie fest, dass sie weder eine  Angelkarte noch einen Fischereischein besaßen. Als einer der Beamten  daraufhin die Angelausrüstung mitsamt der Tasche des 25-jährigen  Wilderers sicherstellen wollte, stürzte sich der über zwei Meter große  Mann plötzlich auf einen der Polizisten, nahm ihn von hinten in den  Würgegriff, hob ihn hoch und wollte ihn rücklings zu Boden reißen. Dabei  wurde der Beamte am Rücken verletzt, er erlitt Prellungen im Gesicht  sowie eine Stauchung am Arm. Dann ließ der Angreifer den Polizisten  jedoch wieder los, griff sich seine Tasche und rannte davon. Sein 27  Jahre alter Freund verhielt sich ruhig.

Kurze Zeit später kehrte  der 25-Jährige, der bei der Polizei bereits unter anderem wegen  Körperverletzung und Verstoßes gegen das Betäubungsmittelgesetz bekannt  ist, zurück. Er übergab freundlich die Angeltasche und entschuldigte  sich für den Vorfall. Gegen ihn wird jetzt wegen Fischwilderei,  Körperverletzung und Widerstands gegen Polizeibeamte ermittelt.

Nach  Angaben von Susanne Jürgensen, Leiterin des Fischereiamtes Berlin,  werden im Jahr etwa 50 Personen bei der Fischwilderei erwischt._

Quelle: Klick Hier !


----------



## OlliW (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Unglaublich dreist sowas


----------



## Udo561 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Hi,
leider nehmen solche Übergriffe immer weiter zu.
Hier in NL gab es einige solcher Vorfälle , Fischereiaufseher und auch Polizisten leben wirklich gefährlich.
Man weiß nie was in solch einem Schwarzangler vorgeht und wozu er bereit ist um sich den Ordnungskräften zu entziehen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## don rhabano (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Vll. hatte er ja Betäubungsmittel in der Tasche und wollte nicht schon wieder erwischt werden ?!

Schon sehr unerhört!


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Angeln ist Krieg!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Echt heftig,,,lass den Schwarzangler noch ein *richtiges Messer dabei haben...... und er rastet dann völlig aus,dann gute Nacht.


----------



## paul hucho (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Tja, wäre er alleine gewesen, wäre er noch durchgekommen.

Aber ist bestimmt so, dass er noch Canabis in der Tasche hatte#d.


Aber hätte nicht gedacht das nur 50 Menschen jährlich beim Wildern erwischt werden. Hätte auf 2000 getippt!

#h


----------



## atsm123 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

das is Berlin was willste erwarten :k


----------



## paul hucho (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

OH, 50 alleine in Berlin!


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Da sieht man mal wieder, dass den Schwarzanglern der Entspannende Faktor des Angelns völlig abgeht;

Für die ist das Angeln der schiere Stress- wie gut, dass wir das Angeln geniessen können 

Oder kommt jetzt die Spezies der "Aggro-Angler" in Mode?


----------



## paul hucho (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

^^So isses!!!


----------



## Bassey (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Das hätte der Zweimeterjunkie mal mit mir versuchen sollen... Den Hexenschuss seines Lebens hätte er sich geholt, der elendige Sack!
Obendrauf hätte es dann noch was auf die Mütze gegeben...

Kein Respekt mehr vor der Polizei, einfach nur armseelig.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



atsm123 schrieb:


> das is Berlin was willste erwarten :k




nicht nur in Berlin ist das so, im Umland ist das nicht anders.#d


----------



## Bassey (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Hey Paulchen, ich war mal so frei deinen Avatar ein wenig zu drehen. Ich hoffe, dass dies in deinem Sinne ist und du ihn so übernehmen magst.

Für den Fall, dass er zu hoch ist hängt darunter auch gleich die kastrierte Version...

Gruß

Bassey


----------



## paul hucho (29. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Der grosse passt.:vik::vik:


----------



## Pikebite (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Solche Vorfälle sind ja der Grund, warum auch am Rhein kaum noch einer Gruppen von mehreren Anglern kontrolliert. Die Gefahr, eins auf die Mütze zu kriegen, ist einfach zu groß.

Tolle Show...


----------



## Yoshi (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Solche Vorfälle sind ja der Grund, warum auch am Rhein kaum noch einer Gruppen von mehreren Anglern kontrolliert. Die Gefahr, eins auf die Mütze zu kriegen, ist einfach zu groß.
> 
> Tolle Show...



Und genau solche Leute bringen alle anderen verünftigen und legalen Angler in Verruf. Aber was für Strafen haben die Schwarzangler hier auch zu erwarten?


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Aber was für Strafen haben die Schwarzangler hier auch zu erwarten?



Der jetzt auf jeden Fall etwas mehr als ihm lieb sein dürfte...:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Moin,

eine Ausnahme ist das doch nicht.......wenn teilweise einige "Angler" (Herkunft, woher auch immer....) auf dem Haufen stehen und fischen, trauen sich Kontrolleure nicht mehr ran. Ich meine auch, bevor ich da "die Jacke vollkriege......."
Was hilft? ganz einfach......vieleicht bei der Kontrolle einen "scharfen" Hund dabei haben und wirklich keine Hemmungen haben, diesen "bei Bedarf" von der Leine zu lassen......Schreckt auch schon bei dem Auftreten etwas ab.....


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> leider nehmen solche Übergriffe immer weiter zu.
> Hier in NL gab es einige solcher Vorfälle , Fischereiaufseher und auch Polizisten leben wirklich gefährlich.
> Man weiß nie was in solch einem Schwarzangler vorgeht und wozu er bereit ist um sich den Ordnungskräften zu entziehen.
> Gruß Udo



Hui, also wenn das sogar in NL zunimmt ... 
Das einzige mal, dass ich dort nachts kontrolliert wurde, war von 2 Polizisten. Einer hat kontrolliert (und zwar recht ruppig) und der andere stand mit umgehängtem Gewehr in einigem Abstand |bigeyes 
Da wollte ich nichtmal die üblichen Scherze machen.
Vielleicht sah ich ja wie ein Terrorist aus?!

Einerseits natürlich eine RIESEN Sauerei, das man in manchen Ecken schon mit Gewalt rechnen muss, andererseits m.M.n. allerdings auch eine Sauerei, wenn sich die unsrige Exekutive davon einschüchtern lässt und weniger in solchen Ecken kontrolliert. (Menschlich kann ich das schon verstehn, aber in ihrer Funktion müssten sie doch genau dort dann kontrollieren!)

@TE:
Allerdings wird sich der Voll*diot nun doch über "ein wenig" mehr Strafe freuen dürfen als fürs reine Schwarzangeln. Und ihm ist das absolut zu wünschen!


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Wobei man aber eines nicht vergessen sollte:
Es gibt weitaus schlimmere Vergehen als Schwarzangeln. Also wenn schon Prioritäten zu setzen sind, dann doch bitte dort, wo es am dringendsten ist.|rolleyes

Die "Quote" von 50 erwischten Schwarzanglern in Berlin (wenn sie denn stimmt) ist bemerkenswert niedrig (nicht mal jede Woche einer) angesichts der Größe und der Vielfalt der Gewässer dort.


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wobei man aber eines nicht vergessen sollte:
> Es gibt weitaus schlimmere Vergehen als Schwarzangeln. Also wenn schon Prioritäten zu setzen sind, dann doch bitte dort, wo es am dringendsten ist.|rolleyes



Da hast du natürlich absolut Recht.
Mit gings nur um das Prinzip: Dort ists zu gefährlich, da kontrollier ich nicht. Das kann man ja genauso auf andere Bereiche übertragen.


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Wäre schlimm, wenn das auf andere Bereiche übertragbar wäre bzw. werden würde...
Ich find's schon traurig genug, wenn man den Eindruck haben muss, dass besonders öffentlichkeitswirksame Dinge priorisiert werden, während an anderen Stellen die Dinge laufen gelassen werden. Aber umgekehrt gerufen, heißt es gleich wieder "Polizeistaat Nein Danke!"
Und da letztlich beide Seiten dieses Themas gleichermaßen richtig und falsch sind, müssen wir halt alle mit diesem Kompromiss leben (und wenn wir mal ehrlich uns selbst gegenüber sind, dann tun wir das doch auch in Summe gar nicht mal so schlecht, oder?):m


----------



## Yoshi (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Was hilft? ganz einfach......vieleicht bei der Kontrolle einen "scharfen" Hund dabei haben und wirklich keine Hemmungen haben, diesen "bei Bedarf" von der Leine zu lassen......Schreckt auch schon bei dem Auftreten etwas ab.....




Möglich Folgen (für dich):
Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung, evt. auch wegen Beleidigung und rassistischer Äußerungen (was man dir bestimmt gerne unterstellen wird, auch wen du gar nix geagt haben solltest),
etc.
Zudem bringst du deinen Bello in eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr, denn irgendeiner wird mit Sicherheit ein geeignetes Mittel gegen  deinen Hund dabei haben wird....
Das klügste ist immer noch den Leuten einen schönen Tag zu wünschen und wenn sie dich nicht mehr sehen die Polizei anzurufen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Zudem bringst du deinen Bello in eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr, denn irgendeiner wird mit Sicherheit ein geeignetes Mittel gegen deinen Hund dabei haben wird....
> Das klügste ist immer noch den Leuten einen schönen Tag zu wünschen und wenn sie dich nicht mehr sehen die Polizei anzurufen.


 

Das geeignte Mittel gegen einen abgrichteten Hund musst du mir mal zeigen. Im Ernstfall hast du 0 Chancen, weder mit Messer, Spray oder Fußtritten. 
Und, wenn jemand mit Hund auf Kontrollgang geht und den in Notwehr loslässt, was soll denn dann passieren? Wohl kaum eine Verurteilung wegen Körperverletzung. ich bin kein Kontrolleur, würde aber auf die begleitenden Dienste eines Hundes nicht vezichten wollen.


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die kontrollierenden Organe in Berlin demnächst mit größerer Vorsicht und besserer Eigensicherung zu Werke gehen werden...:m


----------



## chivas (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

... oder nur noch zu dritt den braven einzelangler kontrollieren...


----------



## Yoshi (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das geeignte Mittel gegen einen abgrichteten Hund musst du mir mal zeigen. Im Ernstfall hast du 0 Chancen, weder mit Messer, Spray oder Fußtritten.
> Und, wenn jemand mit Hund auf Kontrollgang geht und den in Notwehr loslässt, was soll denn dann passieren? Wohl kaum eine Verurteilung wegen Körperverletzung. ich bin kein Kontrolleur, würde aber auf die begleitenden Dienste eines Hundes nicht vezichten wollen.



Erst einmal müsstest du beweisen, dass es Notwehr war.
Wenn dann mehrere Aussagen gegen deine stehen, was dann?
Wer redet von Messern, Spray oder Fußtritten?
Eine scharfe Waffe ist durchaus häufiger anzutreffen, als man glaubt. Erst vor kurzem wurde (ich glaube es war sogar in Berlin)
ein Polizeihund im Einsatz durch eine Machete schwer verletzt.
Btw.: Wieviele von uns haben einen derart abgerichteten Hund dabei?


----------



## Pikebite (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Btw.: Wieviele von uns haben einen derart abgerichteten Hund dabei?



Von UNS nicht viele, aber WIR kontrollieren ja auch nicht. An der Elbe (Staustufe Geesthacht) soll es aber wenigstens einen amtlich bestellten Kontrolleur geben, der einen ausgebildeten Schutzhund dabei hat. Dort stehen nämlich die Schwarzangler direkt an der Fischtreppe (!) und reißen die aufsteigenden Fische mit irgendwelchen üblen Hakenkonstruktionen. Dass solche Leute kriminelle Energie und wenige Skrupel haben, liegt wohl auf der Hand. Der besagte Kontro und sein Hund sollen eine recht gute Erfolgsquote haben (war mal ein Artikel im Blinker). Das sowas überhaupt notwendig ist, ist aber trotzdem zum Haare raufen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und da letztlich beide Seiten dieses Themas gleichermaßen richtig und falsch sind, müssen wir halt alle mit diesem Kompromiss leben (und wenn wir mal ehrlich uns selbst gegenüber sind, dann tun wir das doch auch in Summe gar nicht mal so schlecht, oder?):m


 
ich bin aber der Meinung, dass wir "sowas" trotzdem nicht hinnehmen oder tolerieren müssen. (Da kann man auch nicht immer auf der Tour reiten: na ja, man kennt es wohl nicht anders...)
Es ist wirklich bares Geld, was uns da gestohlen wird! Der Besatz ist ja kein Geschenk......Es redet keiner von einem "Polizeistaat" (obwohl es darauf hinauslaufen könnte, gebe dir da Recht), die bestehenden Gesetze müssten nur mal konsequent angewendet werden.......
Ich möchte mich jetzt hier nicht weiter äussern......... (könnte falsch verstanden und ausgelegt werden...)


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Hallo,
ich habe gerade zur obigen Angabe, abgerichtete Hunde setzten sich über Sprays hinweg, kurz mit einem Polizeihundeführer teleniert. Es ist so, wie auch mir bekannt: Ein noch so guter Hund wird durch ein hochdosiertes Tierabwehrspray außer Gefecht gesetzt. Ein "normaler" Hund wird auch schon auf normale Pfeffersprays mit wilder Flucht reagieren.
Probleme wie hier angesprochen, sollten anders gelöst werden. Auch werden "wache" Polizisten mit einer wie hier geschilderten Situation fertig, wenn sie nicht zu lax in eine derartige Kontrolle gehen. Fischereiaufseher sind weder in der Lage noch dafür gedacht, ihre Kontrollen mit Gewalt durchzusetzen.


----------



## andy72 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



> Aber ist bestimmt so, dass er noch Canabis in der Tasche hatte#d.


@paul hucho : schon klar das zeug macht auch ultra agressiv 

 es ist schon traurig zu sehen wie wenig respekt den staatsorganen entgegengebracht wird aber der schwarzangler hat jetzt definitiv ne haftstrafe vor der brust und das zu recht !


----------



## micha84 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Für mich wäre so ein Aufseher Job überhaupt nichts!!!! Bei jeder Kontrolle muss man damit rechnen das jemand sein Messer rauszückt und einen absticht und der Schwarzangler abhaut und man verblutet alleine auf dem See. 
Leider steigen diese Gewaldtaten weil Angeln immer Interessanter wird weil man durch den Hightech immer leichter die Fische fangen kann. Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine Abschaffung des Angelscheins genau das richtige, in andere Nachbarländer gibt es auch keinen Angelschein und das Fischsystem Funktioniert wunderbar. Aber okay wird sind hier un Deutschland und in Deutschland gibt es sogar Gesetze wie man sein Zelt aufbauen muss.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



andy72 schrieb:


> @paul hucho : schon klar das zeug macht auch ultra agressiv



denke mal eher, dass der Gedanke, mit dem Zeugs (wieder mal, mutmaßlich) erwischt zu werden aggressiv macht, 
nicht der Verzehr...


----------



## chivas (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



micha84 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine Abschaffung des Angelscheins genau das richtige, in andere Nachbarländer gibt es auch keinen Angelschein und das Fischsystem Funktioniert wunderbar. Aber okay wird sind hier un Deutschland und in Deutschland gibt es sogar Gesetze wie man sein Zelt aufbauen muss.



klar. immer weg damit.

im gleichen zug schaffen wir doch auch die bauaufsicht, das gewerbeamt und alles verkehrsschilder ab. geht woanders ja auch prima.

und wenn der "angelschein" - wenn du damit die angelberechtigung für das gewässer meinst - abgeschafft wäre, wo sollen dann die ganzen angler hin? oder meinst du, dass irgenwelche samariter dann die gewässer besetzen


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



micha84 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine Abschaffung des Angelscheins genau das richtige...


----V S----


chivas schrieb:


> oder meinst du, dass irgenwelche samariter dann die gewässer besetzen




Tja, manche Leute denken halt nur so weit wie sie selbst gucken können. Schade, aber is so ...

Davon ab: Ich hoffe das hier in meiner (und selbstredend auch in eurer) Gegend die WAPO endlich mal wach gerüttelt wurde, und sich dem Problem (was es nicht erst seit gestern gibt) besser stellt und freundlich, fordernd und vorbereitet Ihren Aufgaben nachgeht.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Was hilft? ganz einfach......vieleicht bei der Kontrolle einen "scharfen" Hund dabei haben




Verboten!


----------



## lahn mann (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine Abschaffung des Angelscheins genau das richtige, in andere Nachbarländer gibt es auch keinen Angelschein und das Fischsystem Funktioniert wunderbar. Aber okay wird sind hier un Deutschland und in Deutschland gibt es sogar Gesetze wie man sein Zelt aufbauen muss

Sorry aber denke nochmal über deine Meinung nach.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Leute,
Deutschland ist nicht irgendwas - Deutschland sind wir alle!
Die Gesetzgebung, die hier herrscht, ist die die wir uns gegeben haben. *Wir alle* können offenbar nicht anders leben. Schaut euch doch nur viele Threads an. Da wird um kleinste Formulierungen gestritten, die Richter haben über zu früh krähende Hähne unter Nachbarn zu entscheiden und in den Angelvereinen schei...en sich die Leute gegenseitig an. *Wir alle* kommen ohne das nicht klar. Wenn wir mehr Kontrollen wollen, brauchn wir mehr Polizei. Wenn man aber dem Bürger sagt, dafür muß er ne Markachtzig im Monat mehr bezahlen, sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Wir regen uns gern auf, legen unsere Handtücher um 5 Uhr früh auf die Liegen am Swimminpool und lästern über Spanier, die in Spanien so sind wie Spanier nunmal sind...
Deutschland - das sind wir alle, und ich fürchte, wir sind nun mal so!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Deutschland - das sind wir alle, und ich fürchte, wir sind nun mal so!



*das *hat was - muss ich mir merken! #h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Schwarzangler hebt Polizisten aus, ich finde die Geschichte eigentlich zum Schmunzeln!


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schwarzangler hebt Polizisten aus, ich finde die Geschichte eigentlich zum Schmunzeln!




Na schaun wa mal ob Du noch "Schmunzeln" kannst, wenn man Deinen Körper ´gen Ufer hebeln will, evtl. weil man Deine Angelausrüstung gut findet, oder man Dir die Kohle abnehmen will.

Ich will dem Polizisten erst gar nich unterstellen das er nichts drauf hat, ich gehe davon aus das es eine Situation war, wo er nicht mit einem solchen Verhalten seitens eines "Anglers" gerechnet hat. Er wollte ja nur die Scheine sehen und dann sowat.#d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß das nicht passieren wird! An meinem Körper hebelt kein Schwarzangler herum!


----------



## Gummischuh (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



> Wenn man aber dem Bürger sagt, dafür muß er ne Markachtzig im Monat mehr bezahlen, sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus.


Is genug Geld da. Deutschland ist eines der reichsten Nationen der Erde.
Man muss nur mal etwas Arsch in der Hose haben und es sich holen.
Bei denen, die kaum noch die Markachtzig haben, da sindse auch nicht so zimperlich.


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



barschkönig schrieb:


> bis dann einer ne Pistole zog und auf die Beamten richtete, dann sind die beiden Beamten auch schnell verschwunden.




Man man man, wat manche Leute so durchziehen nur wegen nen bisschen Fisch (wenn es schlecht läuft sogar "kein Fisch"), ist echt seltsam ..... Ich würde gern sagen, "alle die nen FS haben sollten kontr. dürfen", nur leider hebt dat wieder geschätzte 100000500000 Superspürnasen aus de Federn, die denken die Gewässer gehören Ihnen und die Macht haben se zum Frühstück gefuttert. Funzt also nich ....


----------



## micha84 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



lahn mann schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach wäre eine Abschaffung des Angelscheins genau das richtige, in andere Nachbarländer gibt es auch keinen Angelschein und das Fischsystem Funktioniert wunderbar. Aber okay wird sind hier un Deutschland und in Deutschland gibt es sogar Gesetze wie man sein Zelt aufbauen muss
> 
> Sorry aber denke nochmal über deine Meinung nach.



Wieso sollte ich hier meine feste Meinung ändern? #c#c

Mich nervt es total wen ich am Tag 4-5 Kontrolliert werde, ich hasse es auch wen mir was sagen will wie ich was zutun habe. Auch habe ich viele Angler auf dem See gesehen wo sich an die Fischregeln nicht halten. So wird der Aal mit einem Kräftigen schlag gegen den Stein getötet oder die Fische rausgezogen und auf den Gras abgelegt und lässt man den rumzappeln bis der Fisch erstickt.
Obwohl die tolle Fischer einen Angelschein vorweisen ist denen die Natur und die Fische egal, hauptsache was gefangen auch wird der Müll ins Wasser geschmissen damit man nichts aufräumen muss.


Also somit ist es vollkommen egal ob jemand einen Angelschein hat oder nicht, am ende benehmen sich alle gleich obwohl man irgendwelchen Lehrgang gemacht hat.


----------



## sadako (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Ich werd keinen Schwarzangler mehr melden. Beim letzten Mal hab ich dafür mit einem ca. 70cm langen Kratzer in meinem damals gerade mal zwei Monate alten Auto bezahlt. Da war sie dahin, meine Zivilcourage...


----------



## Leuchtfeuer (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



barschkönig schrieb:


> soweit ich weis nich, die beiden wollten dann keinen weiteren stress und haben se machen lassen, seitdem kontrolliert keiner mehr die russischen freunde weill sie sich nicht trauen.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die beiden Beamten, nach Bedrohung mit der Schusswaffe, schnellstens Schritte eingeleitet haben. Alles andere würde mich jetzt sehr wundern.


----------



## Ben-CHI (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Auch wenns schwierig wird ihn zu bekommen... aber der könnte auch alleine los....


Edit Ralle 24: Keine Fremdbilder einstellen


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß das nicht passieren wird! An meinem Körper hebelt kein Schwarzangler herum!



|supergri
An deinem Körper hebeln also nur gesetzestreue Angler rum? Mit ihren Ruten oder wie? 

Aber mal on topic:

Man meint in solchen Diskussionen immer, dass Schwarzangeln die schlimmste Straftat ist, die überhaupt begangen werden kann, dass das Kontrollieren ein Job sei, der eine Nahkampfausbildung verlangt und generell, dass am Wasser eigentlich bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände herrschen. Waffen, scharfe Hunde, nur noch in Gruppen, Mann gegen Mann.

Ich meine, vl ist das bei euch ja wirklich so, aber ich habe bis jetzt noch KEINEN gewalttätigen Angler gesehen. Ich mein, viele Kollegen nerven schon gewaltig, aber gewalttätig?! -Nee du. Unfreundlich? -Nee eigentlich auch nicht. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass Gewalttätigkeit und Schwarzangeln positiv miteinander korreliert  jedenfalls nicht signifikant. Wenn ich hier im Board so manche Meinungen, Tiraden, Verläumdungen, Drohungen und was weiß ich nicht alles (die ja Mod sei Dank auch meist schnell editiert werden) durchlese, komme ich eher zu dem Schluss, dass die Gewaltbereitschaft der GEsellschaft grundsätzlich ein wenig gestiegen ist. Und zwar auf Seiten der gesetzestreuen Angler genauso wie auf Seiten der schwarzen Schafe.

Möglicherweise ein Trend der aus der sozialen Entwicklung unserer Gesellschaft kommt?

Es geht ja nicht nur um die rein physische Gewalt. Besonders verbale Gewalt gegenüber allem und jedem wird heutzutage nicht nur geduldet, sondern teilweise regelrecht gefeiert und belohnt. Sei es in der Musik, im Film, in Talk-Shows oder einfach in der Fußgängerzone, überall kann man beobachten wie gering die Hemmschwellen heutzutage sind jemanden zu beleidigen, zu beschimpfen, abzuwerten und wie erschreckend positiv die Resonanz aus dem Puplikum ist.

Ok, es war schon immer so, dass eine gewisse Anziehung im Gesetzeswiedrigen lag... auch ich bin mit Piratenfilmen, Michel, Ronja und Räuber Hotzenplotz groß geworden, allerdings wurde in diesen Medien, auch wenn es im Prinzip um das Brechen von Regeln ging, noch eine moralische Botschaft vermittelt. Dies fehlt heutzutage vollkommen. Die Helden vieler heutiger Jugenkulturen sind da eher Gangstarapper die Schusswunden haben, Drogen verkauft haben und ihre neue "Bitch" auf der Motorhaube ihres neuen Wagens posieren lassen und Leute die mit einer erschreckenden Skrupellosigkeit andere ver*rschen, ausnehmen, hintergehen, betrügen usw. gelten als taktisch klug und werden von erwachsenen Generationen bewundert.

Unser System führt nunmal dahin, den Konkurrenzkampf mit allen Mitteln zu fördern, und wie Darwin schon sagte "Der am besten angepasste wird überleben" (grob übersetzt).

Ich denke man sollte versuchen solche Probleme eher bei der Wurzel zu packen, bevor es dafür zu spät ist. Hui, mal wieder total abgeschweift. Ich wollte nichts politisches rüberbringen, eigentlich nur: versucht doch einfach ein wenig an eurer Einstellung zu ändern. Getreu dem Motto "Wer Wind säht wird Sturm ernten" oder "du kriegst was du gibst" sind es meist die Leute, die selbst aggressiv auftreten, sich verbal meist nach 5sec. die Köpfe einhauen und unfreundlich auftreten, die die negativsten Erfahrungen machen. 
Ich jedenfalls bin bis jetzt mit Freundlichkeit super zurechtgekommen 

Anstatt Hetzkampagnen im Netz gegen Schwarzangler zu starten, sollte man vielleicht eher versuchen seine Energie darein zu legen den Umgang mit anderen Leuten ein wenig zu verbessern. Oder eventuell beim nächsten mal mit solchen Leuten reden und versuchen sie davon zu überzeugen den Lappen zu machen?! oder die Energie anderweitig nutzen hauptsache konstruktiv!

Ich bitte um Verzeihung für meine lange Ausführung eines recht einfachen Gdankens |wavey:

PS: Nein, ich bin kein modernen Hippie. :g


----------



## Yoshi (30. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



daci7 schrieb:


> |
> Anstatt Hetzkampagnen im Netz gegen Schwarzangler zu starten, sollte man vielleicht eher versuchen seine Energie darein zu legen den Umgang mit anderen Leuten ein wenig zu verbessern. Oder eventuell beim nächsten mal mit solchen Leuten reden und versuchen sie davon zu überzeugen den Lappen zu machen?! oder die Energie anderweitig nutzen hauptsache konstruktiv!
> 
> Ich bitte um Verzeihung für meine lange Ausführung eines recht einfachen Gdankens |wavey:
> ...



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr
Wäre schön, wenn dies immer so klappen würde.
Aber shit happens und während du dir noch einen freundlichen Versuch der Kommunikation überlegst, überlegt der Typ vielleicht schon, wie er dir am besten eines auf die Nuss haut.
Bei Jugendlichen mag das klappen, denen geht´s meist auch nur um`s Angeln, vielen Erwachsenen geht´s wohl hauptsächlich um die Fische als Wert-bzw. Verzehrgegenstand und um ihr Ego, dass sie durch die Kontollen gefährdet sehen.
Besonders, wenn sie dies von zuhause aus nicht gewohnt sind oder die hier geltenden Regeln einfach nicht anerkennen wollen.


----------



## Pikebite (31. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr
> Wäre schön, wenn dies immer so klappen würde.
> Aber shit happens und während du dir noch einen freundlichen Versuch der Kommunikation überlegst, überlegt der Typ vielleicht schon, wie er dir am besten eines auf die Nuss haut.
> Bei Jugendlichen mag das klappen, denen geht´s meist auch nur um`s Angeln, vielen Erwachsenen geht´s wohl hauptsächlich um die Fische als Wert-bzw. Verzehrgegenstand und um ihr Ego, dass sie durch die Kontollen gefährdet sehen.
> Besonders, wenn sie dies von zuhause aus nicht gewohnt sind oder die hier geltenden Regeln einfach nicht anerkennen wollen.



Guckst du hier:
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/reg...en/7321283.htm

Ich will nicht behaupten, dass die im Artikel genannte Personengruppe generell schwarz angelt. Allerdings geht es hier aber eindeutig um Gewalt bzw. Gewaltandrohung von Anglern und wie die starke Hand des Gesetzes damit umgeht. Man bekommt fast den Eindruck, dass es sich um ein Kavaliersdelikt handelt #d


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



daci7 schrieb:


> Anstatt Hetzkampagnen im Netz gegen Schwarzangler zu starten



Dat sollte hier 100% keine "Hetzkampagne" werden, aber wir können das bestehende Problem (Wilderei,Diebstahl) gern totschweigen und uns freuen das wir auf der Welt sind und nich runterfallen wenn es Dir dann besser geht.



daci7 schrieb:


> Oder eventuell beim nächsten mal mit solchen Leuten reden



Jo, scheint ja wunderbar geklappt zu haben die Konversation zwischen Wasserschutzpolizei und Schwarzangler ... 

Also manche Leute machen echt bei allem was passiert die Augen und Ohren zu. So kommt es mir zumindest vor ....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Wenn ich das in dem Artikel so lese, "Angler" sind mit Gewehren bewaffnet, dann kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die öffentliche Hand nicht reagiert. Ich meine, immerhin ist das eine Straftat....|kopfkrat

Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, wenn das in meiner Umgebung vorkommen würde (lebe in Bayern) und ich dies der Polizei melden würde, am nächsten Tag wäre eine halbe Hundertschaft vorort und würde die Bande ausheben. Das soll nicht heißen, dass hier bei uns alles blau-weiß und wunderbar ist, aber ein wenig mehr polizeiliche Durchsetzungskraft wäre dann schon vonnöten. Hat mit dem Ruf nach einem Polizeistaat aber auch gar nichts zu tun. Nur, wenn ich in Süditalien im Auto von 4 Carabineri kontrolliert werde, von denen 4 ein Gewehr umhängen haben und alle auch noch verspiegelte Sonnenbrillen tragen, werde ich meine Klappe wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so weit aufmachen als wenn mir die Polizei als Freund und lieber Helfer von nebenan begegnet. 
Wir dürfen doch nicht immer von uns ausgehen. Manche Zeitgenossen brauchen halt eine andere Art der Staatsgewalt.


----------



## Yoshi (31. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Boardie "Veit" wurde vor kurzer Zeit von einem rabiaten Karpfenangler ein "Auge zugedrückt"....



War das die story, wo er einem in die Schnüre gefahren ist?


----------



## olaf70 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Vielleicht braucht man auch nur den Bogen vom Schwarzangeln zur Schwarzarbeit zu schlagen. Der Zoll konrolliert Baustellen ja auch nur noch mit Knarre und schußsicherer Weste.


----------



## Yoshi (31. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ja...



Kicher...............


----------



## daci7 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jo, scheint ja wunderbar geklappt zu haben die Konversation zwischen Wasserschutzpolizei und Schwarzangler ...
> 
> Also manche Leute machen echt bei allem was passiert die Augen und Ohren zu. So kommt es mir zumindest vor ....
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Ich will absolut NICHT Augen und Ohren zumachen oder irgendetwas totschweigen und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass dieser Tröt eine Hetzkampagne gegen Schwarzangler ist, ich will nur sagen, dass der Gedanke "Es ist mit Gewalt zu rechnen, also bereite ich mich darauf vor selbst zuerst Gewalt anzuwenden" unter 100%iger Garantie zu keiner Lösung führt. (Ok, zu keiner akzeptablen Lösung führt)
Hat er noch nie und wird er auch nie.

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe bin ich absolut dafür, dass weiterhin kontrolliert wird, und dass sich die Polizei and den kontrollen beteiligt. Und eben auch, dass sich eine öffentliche Institution nicht von solche Vorfällen abschrecken lassen darf. 
Trotzdem sehe ich das Problem ganz woanders.


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. September 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



daci7 schrieb:


> Trotzdem sehe ich das Problem ganz woanders.




Und wo ?


----------



## andy72 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

bestimmt läufts jetzt wieder auf pro und contra fischereiprüfung hinaus !


----------



## prignitz_angler (2. September 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Tja, wäre er alleine gewesen, wäre er noch durchgekommen.
> 
> Aber ist bestimmt so, dass er noch* Canabis* in der Tasche hatte#d.
> 
> ...



Was hat das jetzt mit Dope zu tun #q


Wach mal auf  Den Kopf voller Blumen |kopfkrat


----------



## angelpfeife (2. September 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit Dope zu tun #q
> 
> 
> Wach mal auf  Den Kopf voller Blumen |kopfkrat


Der typ war schon polizeibekannt wegen nem Verstoß gegens Betäubungsmittelgesetz. Wenn er wieder was dabei hatte ist die reaktion mehr oder weniger nachvollziehbar:gDa hätt ich au schiss


----------



## Rotauge28 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Es herrscht eindeutig Krieg an unseren Gewässern.

"Täglich" sah ich Polizisten herum fliegen, die versuchten einen Angler zu kontrollieren. 
Und dann diese Osteuropäer, bis unter die Zähne bewaffnet liegen sie in ihren Schützengräben und warten darauf kontrolliert zu werden, um dann knadenlos den armen Polizeibeamten zu attakieren.

Also ich fahre eh nur noch mit einem Panzer und einem Trupp Grenadiere zum angeln.

Leute bewaffnet euch, und das ist kein Witz, das beruht auf empirischen Erhebungen aus 10 000 Angelvereinen in ganz Deutschland.


----------



## daci7 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Und wo ?



musste meine posts vorher lesen


----------



## NickAdams (4. September 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*

Schwarzangeln wird von vielen als Kavaliersdelikt angesehen. Auch hier gilt: Jede Regel ist nur so gut wie ihre Sanktionen!

So long,

Nick


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. September 2010)

*AW: Handgreiflichen Schwarzangler erwischt !*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Schwarzangeln wird von vielen als Kavaliersdelikt angesehen.




Yeep und wenn se dann erwischt werden, dann fangen se an zu heulen. Hat man ja hier nich nur einmal gesehen .... #d 


Gruß Toxe


----------

